# Bumper boy customer service



## remkid870 (Jun 17, 2010)

I know bumper boy customer service has been a commonly discussed topic in the past. I am an owner of 2- 2 shooters, 1- 4 shooter, and 1-8 shooter. All have new receivers with the exception of my 8 shooter. My girlfriend wanted to know what she could get me for Xmas, and I told her she could get me a new receiver for my 8 shooter. Therefore, she ordered the upgrade, and the wait began. 

She never received an email stating it was in back order, but I told her it may take a while. She called after a month and spoke to Reed. He stated she should have received a phone call saying it was on back order (never received call). He then continued to say she should receive the new receiver the first week of February. 

She then called at the end of February to check on things again. She spoke to Reed again and was told "they're filling orders now, and you should receive it within a week." 

She received a package containing 2- 4 shooter receivers (not an 8 shooter), and her credit card was charged for 2- 4 shooter receivers. 

She then had to call Reed again to sort out the issue of having four shooter receivers, rather than an 8 shooter. After another week, she now has an 8 shooter receiver thankfully. 

When she asked about receiving a discount on shipping charges since it took 3 months to receive the product, she was told "no, we do not do that."

Now I have to hear about how terrible bumper boys customer service is from my nagging girlfriend. I'm ready to trade them all in for wingers!

Thanks,
Casey


----------



## Fetchemup (Feb 16, 2008)

The best advice would be to buy a thunder launcher. I have been down the road you are on and finally made the switch!


----------



## CBR (Nov 27, 2011)

sounds like a pain. I haven't really been satisfied with my bumperboy either.


----------

